# Finger tops make great gifts



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

Most of these were given away. Little finger-tops are fast/easy to turn, are a good use for scrap wood, and make a nice gift for kids:

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 12, 2021)

Awesome! Those are really cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 12, 2021)

Awesome! Are you lucky enough to have a Rose Engine?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow,those are cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2021)

We have a section called The Classroom that I think would be an excellent place for you to do a couple of tutorials please

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Awesome! Are you lucky enough to have a Rose Engine?


Yes, a Lindow/White machine, purchased new about 15 years ago. David Lindow still makes them, for a pretty reasonable price, considering the capability it has for producing real artwork.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2021)

Beautiful tops! I think it’s fantastic to take something so simple and humble as the spinning top and take it to such a refined finished product.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 12, 2021)

Do you buy the tips or make them yourself?


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 12, 2021)

Tony said:


> Do you buy the tips or make them yourself?


When I first started making finger-tops, I made them from a single piece of wood, which included the tip. But after talking to collectors, I found that they really wanted a tip that would stand up to heavy use, as well as add "bling" to the look. So I switched to steel ball bearings, stone and other hard materials. A lot of high end CNC machined metal finger tops use ruby crystals for tips. The tip material I like best are small stone cabochons (rivets) used in leather craft, like these: Stone Rivets

If you decide to use steel balls for tips, consider magnets as a design feature...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 12, 2021)

Our turning club makes tops as a demo piece, but nothing, nothing like that!!! Wow, those are cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 12, 2021)

Each top is an individual work of art! You are the master! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 13, 2021)

Those are works of art for sure! Is there a ratio that you follow for the proportions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 13, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Those are works of art for sure! Is there a ratio that you follow for the proportions?


I don't have any strict rules for finger top design...whatever looks good works for me. The only thing I really pay attention to is trying to add some kind of texture in the upper handle area, so you get a better hold on it when giving the top a spin.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, do you sell these?


----------



## Ed D. (Jan 13, 2021)

kazuma78 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you sell these?


I do sell yo-yos and throw-tops, but mostly just give away the small-finger tops to local kids and friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jonkou (Jan 27, 2021)

Awesome work Ed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

